# Experts call for an overhaul of Canada's national security policy to cope with an 'angry' world



## daftandbarmy (22 Sep 2021)

This hits home pretty hard....


Experts call for an overhaul of Canada's national security policy to cope with an 'angry' world​
Rarely has the world intruded so viscerally — and with so little apparent effect — upon the great national conversation that we call a federal election.


Those experts say they'd hoped the alarming world events of the past 18 months would force the campaigning parties to think and talk about national security and how Canada can protect its interests globally. It didn't happen.

"We're coming to this realization that the world is a pretty angry place," said Aaron Shull, managing director and general counsel at the Centre for International Governance and Innovation.

"Countries don't have friends. We have alliances and strategic interests, but we are now coming to the realization that we have to make our place in the world."



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/national-security-committee-1.6183998?__vfz=medium%3Dsharebar


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Sep 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> This hits home pretty hard....


…for approximately 0.00013% of Canadians.


----------



## QV (22 Sep 2021)

_"Countries don't have friends. We have alliances and strategic interests, but *we are now coming to the realization that we have to make our place in the world.*"_

Wonder what took so long.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Sep 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> an overhaul of Canada's national security policy to cope with an 'angry' world



I think we did already and called it *Strong, Secure, Engaged** AND Inclusive*


----------



## Brad Sallows (24 Sep 2021)

Bah.  We already knew the world needed more Canada, and Canada has been back for a few years now.  We punched above our weight once upon a time, don't you know.  We'll probably get one of the non-permanent seats on the UNSC real soon now, perhaps Tuesday for sure.


----------

